# Deputy Sheriff Jacob Calvin



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*

*Jacob Calvin*

Tipton County Sheriff's Office, Indiana

End of Watch: Saturday, June 28, 2014

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 31
*Tour:* 2 years, 6 months
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 6/28/2014
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Deputy Sheriff Jacob Calvin was killed in a single vehicle crash near the intersection of CR 300 West and CR 300 South while responding to an accident shortly before 10:00 pm.

His vehicle left the roadway and rolled over several times, ejecting him from the vehicle. He was transported to a local hospital where he succumbed to his injuries.






Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff John Moses
Tipton County Sheriff's Office
121 West Madison Street
Tipton, IN 46072

Phone: (765) 675-7004

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22132-deputy-sheriff-jacob-calvin#ixzz363ffQdzH


----------

